# Sticky  RRP Supplies and Online Resources



## RCP

List companies that carry various supplies needed.

CertifiedRenovatorSupply.com

http://dustlesstechnologies.com/


----------



## RCP

Here is someone else who is "tapping the market".
It is actually a very well laid out and comprehensive website.

http://rrpcompliance.com/


----------



## RCP

More supplies.


----------



## clammer

www.esca-tech.com


----------



## RCP

A good site for online resources (thanks Aaron61)
http://www.cicacenter.org/leadRRP.cfm


----------



## RCP

You could be certified in EPA’s Lead Paint Rule and still be working illegally

Read more....


----------



## RCP

List of Hepa Vacs


----------



## clammer

A little of everything
www.abatement.com


----------



## BrushJockey

RCP said:


> List of Hepa Vacs


Glad to see the Fein Turbo II that I bought on the list- works like a champ.


----------



## RCP

*Sherwin Williams*

Latest ad from SW
More here......


----------



## TJ Paint

RCP said:


> List companies that carry various supplies needed.
> 
> CertifiedRenovatorSupply.com
> 
> http://dustlesstechnologies.com/


thanks for the info.


----------



## RCP

A series of videos by Sean McCadden. Sean has written a lot about RRP and a great resource.

Videos.


----------



## RCP

An article about a recent meeting with EPA and Industry leaders


_The EPA brought everyone up-to-date with the latest numbers:

* 411,000 people have completed RRP training.
* 40,000 firms have completed firm certification with 10-20,000 applications in the pipeline. EPA acknowledged that their initial estimate of the number of firms that will need to be certified and the number of workers that will need to be trained was way off the mark. The EPA now says the 40,000 firms that are certified represent about 20% of the firms that will need to be certified.
* 282 Certified Training Providers, many of which travel and train nationally.
* 17,800 training courses have been held.
_
more here......


----------



## RCP




----------



## aaron61

RCP said:


> Youtube Channel for RRP


This is a link to certification training from Safeobjectives.


----------



## RCP

OOps, you are right, copied the wrong link, I just saw all the RRP vids on the side! You know how excited I get over RRP!


----------



## RCP

*Overview of RRP*

Shawn McCadden wrote a pretty good overview of RRP.

_On April 22, 2008, the EPA issued a rule requiring the use of lead-safe practices and other actions aimed at preventing lead poisoning. Under the rule, beginning in April 2010, contractors performing renovation, repair and painting projects for compensation that disturb lead-based paint in homes, child care facilities, and schools built before 1978 must be certified and must follow specific work practices to prevent lead contamination.
_
More here....


----------



## Viet0002

Thanks for the information.


----------



## RCP

*Lead test for Drywall*

The new test kits should be available online this month.
Says you can also buy a 6 test kit at the big orange.

Lead Test Kit


----------



## RCP

http://epaleadtraining.com/rrp-in-a-nutshell/


----------

